# you've got nothing to loose and everything to gain



## steezysam (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, almost two years ago from now (at age 16), I had a pretty intense shift in consciousness. In the forum here we label it as "depersonalization/derealization". My shift was induced by cannabis, but I have felt "dp/dr" before that. I don't really want to write all the details to my experience because I feel that it will not benefit anyone in anyway. Be truthful to yourself. Reading about another persons recovery may bring you some hope, but will it really put an end to your emotional burdens for good? Truthfully to this day, I feel DP/DR, but ONLY when I absolutely wish to. It's actually entertaining and enjoyable for the most part. So anyway here are a few things you might want to keep in mind when dealing with these feelings..

-don't fight, accept it! Life makes a lot of turns, turn with it. When you feel an "episode" coming on, bring all of your attention to the feeling. Dive into it, as scary as this may seem (trust me I know how scary this, to me it felt like the universe would suck me in and I would be stuck in a place of constant misery) surrender, you've got no place to hide. 
-don't label it. Do you guys realize how intimidating DEPERSONALIZATION/DEREALIZATION sounds? If you know anything about linguistics, you know that a word means nothing until a person gives it meaning. What's does DP/DR mean to you? To me they're just words. You can never loose who or what you really are. You came into this world with nothing, and we all leave with nothing. To me this is a humbling realization that we are all equal. NO ONE is superior to you. 
-Get over the fear of death. We all gotta go sometime, how about we face the facts and make it easier for ourselves. Be brave, you were born a trooper!
-Focus on the task at hand. Do not dwell in the past or anticipate the future, all you ever have is this moment. This may be the moment, you can be the person who you've always wanted to be.
-Eat properly. Eat nutritious, REAL food. Not fast food, and chemicals. I avoided any caffeine.
-One supplement that I found really helpful was cod liver oil. I'd take spoonfuls of that stuff and feel the blood circulating in my body. My brain would feel more efficient. Cod liver oils have very important amino acids, and omega 3. Everyone should be taking this!
-Be active. Ride a bike, take a walk, lift weights, do anything that involves stepping out of your home. Incorporating nature helps to. Check out the trees as you pass them, notice how calm they are. Learn from nature. Realize the flow of nature, and you're role in it.
-Pick up new hobbies. Do whatever your sane mind desires.
-Be social. At first it may feel like you are role playing with your friends, but trust me this is how it's always been. We do have roles as humans. We have rituals as well "hello, how are you?" I probably don't care about how you really are, but i'll ask you anyway! It's only when we are in "DP/DR" that these things creep us out because we are in a state of increased awareness. Be around your positive friends and family. 
-Remember that alcohol may bring you some very temporary relief, drink very responsibly! A beer a day keeps the doctor away!
-When you get a glimpse of "reality", really feel how happy you are.
-Learn to think for yourself. It might seem lonely, but you're the only person you will ever really know or really need. Fix yourself and the whole world around you will shift with you.
If you don't fix yourself, nature will. You can NEVER avoid your true nature. 
-A shrink, and medication can help, but only you know what's best for you. (the whole psychiatry field is a joke to me, but we are all entitled to our opinions) 
-We all have a lot to learn about ourselves, take it slow.. REAL SLOW!

Hope we can all feel good together one day,
Sam


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool man thanks for this advice, its good its what we all need.


----------



## jessiebee (Jan 2, 2009)

This might be the most useful thing I've read.
Appreciate the advice and will definitely try and follow it!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

"you've got nothing to lose and everything to gain". 
i like that. plus, everything that you are gaining is already within yourself.


----------

